# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Đồng ý cho Lý Nhã Kỳ rút khỏi Đại sứ Du lịch

## hieunt

*“Quan điểm của phía Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế là tôn  trọng ý kiến cá nhân của Lý Nhã Kỳ. Cô ấy đã xin rút khỏi danh sách ứng  cử Đại sứ Du lịch năm 2013 thì chúng tôi cũng không ép được”, ông Nguyễn  Văn Tình, Cục trưởng Cục Hợp tác cho biết.
*
Trở về sau chuyến công tác tại Pháp, ông Nguyễn Văn Tình, Cục trưởng Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế cho _Dân trí_  biết, ngày 1/4 tới Bộ Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch sẽ có cuộc họp thông  báo chính thức về việc Lý Nhã Kỳ xin rút khỏi danh sách ứng cử Đại sứ  Du lịch. Lãnh đạo Bộ cũng sẽ có quyết định chính thức về việc có nên gia  hạn thêm thời gian nhận hồ sơ ứng cử vào vị trí Đại sứ Du lịch đến hết  tháng 6/2013 hay không.

 Theo thông tin từ phía Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế, cũng có thể sắp tới sẽ  không chỉ có một Đại sứ Du lịch. Phía Cục đã nghĩ đến việc đề xuất xin  có thêm các Đại sứ Du lịch các vùng miền, thậm chí đại diện tại nước  ngoài.


Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế đồng ý cho Lý Nhã Kỳ xin rút khỏi danh sách ứng cử Đại sứ Du lịch 2013 

“Về ý kiến xin rút khỏi danh sách ứng cử của Lý Nhã Kỳ, quan điểm  của  phía Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế là tôn trọng ý kiến cá nhân của Lý Nhã Kỳ.  Cô ấy đã xin rút khỏi danh sách ứng cử Đại sứ Du lịch năm 2013 thì  chúng tôi cũng không ép được”, ông Nguyễn Văn Tình nói. Ông cũng chia sẻ  rằng, việc Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế đồng ý cho Lý Nhã Kỳ rút lui chắc sẽ  nhận được sự thuận tình từ phía lãnh đạo Bộ.
 Về phía một vài cá nhân mong muốn ứng cử Đại sứ Du lịch như diễn viên  Lan Phương, Á hậu Châu Mộng Như…. , trao đổi với  phóng viên _Dân trí_  Trần Nhất Hoàng - Giám đốc Trung tâm Xúc tiến Thể thao, Văn hóa và Du  lịch nói: “Cho đến thời điểm này, Cục Hợp tác Quốc tế mới chỉ nhận được  hồ sơ ứng cử cùng kế hoạch chi tiết của Á hậu Châu Mộng Như. Phía diễn  viên Lan Phương, người đại diện của cô đã liên hệ với Cục Hợp tác Quốc  tế để hỏi han việc lập hồ sơ và nói hồ sơ sẽ đến tay lãnh đạo Cục trong  thời gian sớm nhất”.
 Ngoài hai người đẹp kể trên, ông Trần Nhất Hoàng tiết lộ còn một  vài ứng cử khác nhưng vẫn đang thời gian tìm hiểu, liên lạc làm hồ sơ.  “Một vài người trong số họ chưa muốn tiết lộ danh tính, hình ảnh vào  thời điểm này”, ông Trần Nhất Hoàng cho biết.


Á hậu Châu Mộng Như quyết tâm trở thành Đại sứ Du lịch

 Trước đó, khi tâm điểm đang hướng đến 3 ứng cử cho vị trí Đại sứ Du  lịch như Lý Nhã Kỳ,  Huỳnh Thị Ngọc Hân, Đỗ Thị Hồng Thuận thì bất ngờ  ứng cử nặng ký nhất là Lý Nhã Kỳ đã xin rút lui.
 Lý do mà nữ diễn viên phim _Gió nghịch mùa_ đưa ra là vì sức khỏe và cảm thấy mệt mọi trước thị phi dư luận nhằm vào cá nhân và cuộc sống riêng tư.
 Ngay sau khi nữ doanh nhân kiêm diễn viên xin rút, nhiều người đẹp  bày tỏ nguyện vọng “thay thế” như diễn viên Lan Phương, Hoa Hậu Đông Nam  Á Diệu Hân, Á hậu Châu Mộng Như…

----------


## travel

ai sẽ là đại sứ du lịch nhỉ  :Smile: .

----------


## lovetravel

Châu Mộng Như là ai vậy nhỉ? chưa nghe tên bao h

----------

